# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  مدرسة المواهب في الشارقة

## dr_pharma

ياريت اللي تعرف معلومات عن مدرسة المواهب عن مكانها و اقساطها ومدى اهتمامهم بالدين و العربي ياريت تدللوني ضروري .

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## موزه عبيد

من ناحية الدين ممتازة لأنه مديرتهم كانت في الإبداع 
و رسومهم مناسبة
بس باجي الأسئلة ما أقدر أجاوبها لأني ما عندي حد فيها بس أفكر أسجل عيالي فيها 
المشكلة أنا بعيد وايد عن الشارجة

----------


## dr_pharma

شكرا ليكي بس ياريت لو تعرفي تليفونهم و هل ليهم موقع على النت؟

----------


## dr_pharma

مافيش ردووووووود؟

----------


## scientific

عزيزتي .. اكيد عدهم موقع عالنت ابحثي عالكوكل واكيد تجديها واذا انت في الامارات اتصلي (181) يعطوج اي رقم هاتف تحتاجيه.

----------


## dr_pharma

شكرا ليكي اختي scientific و ياريت اللي عندها معلومات اكتر تفيدني ضروري

----------


## twinckle

أنا سمعت وحده تشتكي تقول ضاربين بنتها في الصف الثالث... ما يمدحونها وايد الصراحه

----------


## ftoon25

انا بنتي في المواهب والمدرسه وايد زينه الصراحه 
ورقمهم 065670077

----------


## dr_pharma

> انا بنتي في المواهب والمدرسه وايد زينه الصراحه 
> ورقمهم 065670077


ياريت تقوليلي مدى اهتمامهم بالطفل ومستوى التعليم عندهم من ناحية اللغة والدين, وشكراليكي ولباقي الاخوات على ردودهم

----------


## dr_pharma

ما في ردووووووووووووود؟ :Frown:

----------


## أم غاااايه

للرفع

----------


## dr_pharma

> للرفع

----------


## Orchid2008

انا ربيعتي بنتها فيها تمدح المدرسة

----------


## dr_pharma

> انا ربيعتي بنتها فيها تمدح المدرسة


شكرا ليكي على اهتمامك

----------


## همس السحر

للرفع

----------


## dr_pharma

up up

----------


## dr_pharma

up up

----------


## همس السحر

نريد إجابات من الأخوات الطيبات الله يرضى عليكم واذا في مجال اتخبرونا الابداع العلمي راح ترفع أقساطها كمان

----------


## همس السحر

للفائدة

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

ما عندي معلومات عنها للأسف
ولا جان من عيوني اساعدكم

----------


## dr_pharma

شكرا على لرفعكم وننتظر الافادة

----------


## dr_pharma

للرفع  :Sobhan:

----------


## dr_pharma

> للرفع

----------


## dr_pharma

سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## dr_pharma

up up

----------


## nonnajoe

:SubhanAllah: 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## umsawaaaf

المدرسة وايد زينة يهتمون وايد في العربي والدين 
والانجليزي مب لين هناك 
واقساطهم تقريبا 10500 kg2 و11000 g1
وموفقة

----------


## dr_pharma

> المدرسة وايد زينة يهتمون وايد في العربي والدين 
> والانجليزي مب لين هناك 
> واقساطهم تقريبا 10500 kg2 و11000 g1
> وموفقة


شكرا ليكي على ردك بس حابة اعرف منك هل عندهم أنشطة مثلا سباحة وماهي جنسيات المدرسات عندهم ومستواهم؟ اسفه لكثرة الاسئلة.وربنا يكرمك

----------


## nonnajoe

> شكرا ليكي على ردك بس حابة اعرف منك هل عندهم أنشطة مثلا سباحة وماهي جنسيات المدرسات عندهم ومستواهم؟ اسفه لكثرة الاسئلة.وربنا يكرمك


أنا كمان حابة أعرف الأسئلة دي أوي يا ريت تقوليلنا عليها كمان المدرسة لحد صف سادس هل في مدرسة معينة اغلب الأولاد بينتقلوا ليها والا كل واحد بيدور لوحدوا 
و هل يوجد مدارس لغات في الشارقة اعدادي بس او اعدادي و ثانوي والا لأ و شكرا مقدما

----------


## nonnajoe

سبحان الله و بحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم
للرفع

----------


## dr_pharma

> سبحان الله و بحمده 
> سبحان الله العظيم
> للرفع

----------


## nonnajoe

مساء الخير Dr.pharma يا ترى سمحت ظروفك تروحو المدرسة والا لأ 
ربنا يوفقنا للي فيه الخير لولادنا و يبارك فيهم

----------


## dr_pharma

لا والله لسه ماروحناش , ربنا يسهل ونروح الاسبوع الجاي . ربنا يسهل لو روحنا هقولك على الاخبار.

----------


## nonnajoe

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
انا اتعرفت على صديقه جديده من المنتدى راسلتني على الرسائل الخاصه و أكدتلي ان المدرسات في المواهب امريكيين بس بيدوا حصتين ثلاثة في الأسبوع فاللغة ضعيفه عندهم مش قوية فعلا زي الأخت اللي كتبتلك كده في الأول

----------


## هويدا محمد

عيالي فيها..اهتمام بالدين والعربي ممتاز
مكانها:الشارقة حلوان 
أقساطها للصف الأول في حدود 12000 تقريبا

----------


## dr_pharma

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> انا اتعرفت على صديقه جديده من المنتدى راسلتني على الرسائل الخاصه و أكدتلي ان المدرسات في المواهب امريكيين بس بيدوا حصتين ثلاثة في الأسبوع فاللغة ضعيفه عندهم مش قوية فعلا زي الأخت اللي كتبتلك كده في الأول


والله أنا كمان في واحدة ربنا يباركلها بعتيتلي على الخاص ونصحتني بالانصار. بالنسبة لمدرسة المواهب أنا مش فاهمة حاجة هما المدرسين الامريكيين لمادة الانجليزي بس؟ طيب وباقي المواد ؟ ولو فعلا الانجليزي مرتين في الاسبوع أنا حاسة انه قليل قوي , أنا مش عارفة النظام في باقي المدارس ايه, عندك فكرة؟

----------


## dr_pharma

> عيالي فيها..اهتمام بالدين والعربي ممتاز
> مكانها:الشارقة حلوان 
> أقساطها للصف الأول في حدود 12000 تقريبا


شكرا يا حبيبتي على الرد بس ياريت تقوليلنا معلومات اكتر عن المنهج ومستوى المدرسات وهل فيه أنشطة للاطفال زي سباحة وكمبيوتر؟

----------


## nonnajoe

> والله أنا كمان في واحدة ربنا يباركلها بعتيتلي على الخاص ونصحتني بالانصار. بالنسبة لمدرسة المواهب أنا مش فاهمة حاجة هما المدرسين الامريكيين لمادة الانجليزي بس؟ طيب وباقي المواد ؟ ولو فعلا الانجليزي مرتين في الاسبوع أنا حاسة انه قليل قوي , أنا مش عارفة النظام في باقي المدارس ايه, عندك فكرة؟


صباخ الخير 
انا مش عارفه النظام في باقي المدارس بس هي بتقول ان دا قليل اوي يبقى اكيد باقي المدارس مش كده على الأقل حصتين انجليزي في اليوم دا الطبيعي اذا مكنش 3 كمان ( النظام الناشيونال في مصر كده ) و اكيد الأنترناشيونال اللغة فيه مكثفة أكتر 
هي بترشحلي الأنصار بردوا او المعرفه و لما اعترضت على اني سمعت عن سلوكيات الولاد في المعرفه و انهم بيشربوا سجاير قالتلي انها منقبة و مدخلة ولادها و مش ممكن تختارلهم حاجه وحشة كمان بتشكر في المنهج الأمريكي اوي حيرتني جامد 
في مصر المنهج الأمريكي اقوى في اللغة و العلوم بس ضعيف جدا في الماث فأنا قلت لزوجي يشوف كتب بنت صحبتي اللي في الشارقة البريطانيه و يروح اي مدرسة منهج امريكي يشوف كتب الرياضيات و يقارن بينهم لأن مدارس المنهج الأمريكي فيها ترفيه اكتر و مدرساتها عرب 
هي قالتلي اذا بريطاني مش حلاقي غير مدرسات هنود الا في الأنصار مدرسات أجانب 
ربنا يعينا و ييسر الأمور و نتوفق و نلاقي لولادنا مدارس حلوة يا رب

----------


## dr_pharma

أنا لسه متصلة بمدرسة المواهب وواضح ان المصاريف عندهم غليت عن السنة اللي فاتت. المصاريف لل كي جي 1: 12200 والباص لعجمان , تخيلي 4200 . أنا كنت مستغلية مدرسة الرسالة بس المواهب بقت أغلى من الرسالة.بالنسبة للانصار اتصلت بيهم بصراحة أرخص مدرسة كلمتها لحد دلوقتي مصاريفهم لل كي جي 1 : 8775 والباص لعجمان 3000

----------


## nonnajoe

انا مكنتش متخيلة ان المدارس حتزود حاجة غريبه انا بسمع عن كل حاجه ترخص و الأزمة العالميه...... و المدارس تزود و الباص ب 4200 دا مقدم عربية كتييييير اوي
مصاريف الأنصار معقولة جدا بس مش عارفه مستواها ايه دلوقتي 
هي كمان في كي جي ميزتها انهم بيروحوا بدري و من الناحية التربوية لطاف و حفلاتهم كمان ما شاء الله مرتبة و لطيفه و اللغة اجانب مسلمين انا دخلتها لما كنت في الإمارات زمان مع صحبتي اللي بنتها نقلت الشويفات حكيتلك عنها و فصولهم حلوة
بس أنا عارفه ان اكثر من حد قال على ان منهجهم ضعيف شوية بس الطفل لو اضطر ينقل من المدرسة بيحتاج مجهود زياده من البيت و بيتهيألي لفترة مش على طول و دا في حالة اذا اضطريتي تنقليهم 
ربنا يعينك و يعنا و يباركلنا جميعا أنا مستنية زوجي لما يفضى ان شاء الله

----------


## dr_pharma

لا والله أنا قاعدة هنا ومش حاسة ان فيه حاجة بترخص. ربنا يعين الناس . خلي جوزك يشوف كمان مدرسة الانصار ده هما كمان المدرسة هيكون مبناها جديد لانهم هينقلو خلاص من السنة الجاية واذا عرفتي تقارني بين منهجها ومنهج الشارقة البريطانية لو زي بعض يبقى الانصار . بالنسبة لبنت صاحبتك اللي نقلت الشويفات, زي ماقولتلك قبل كده مينفعش نقارن بين منهج الشويفات وباقي المدارس . معروف ان منهج الشويفات صعب جدا وبالتالي اكيد اللي هينقل ليها مستواه هيقل شوية لحد مايتعود على النظام الجديد ومتهيقلي لو كان مستوى البنت مش كويس مكنوش قبلوها في الشويفات لان اللي اعرفه انهم بيعملو امتحان.

----------


## ام اية و نور

طيب يا بنات مدرسة الانصار مدرساتها اجانب ولا هنود وباكستانيات 
والله احترنا انا بنتي حاليا في الزهور 
وافكر انقلها اقرا او الانصار

----------


## nonnajoe

> لا والله أنا قاعدة هنا ومش حاسة ان فيه حاجة بترخص. ربنا يعين الناس . خلي جوزك يشوف كمان مدرسة الانصار ده هما كمان المدرسة هيكون مبناها جديد لانهم هينقلو خلاص من السنة الجاية واذا عرفتي تقارني بين منهجها ومنهج الشارقة البريطانية لو زي بعض يبقى الانصار . بالنسبة لبنت صاحبتك اللي نقلت الشويفات, زي ماقولتلك قبل كده مينفعش نقارن بين منهج الشويفات وباقي المدارس . معروف ان منهج الشويفات صعب جدا وبالتالي اكيد اللي هينقل ليها مستواه هيقل شوية لحد مايتعود على النظام الجديد ومتهيقلي لو كان مستوى البنت مش كويس مكنوش قبلوها في الشويفات لان اللي اعرفه انهم بيعملو امتحان.


حوصي زوجي يشوف منهج الأنصار و حتصل بصحبتي و أقولك الأخبار ان شاء الله بس انا عاوزة اقولك هي قدمتلها في اكثر من مدرسة البنت مقبلتش انا مش فاكرة غير اسم المنهل حاجة كدة و احنا استغربنا لما قبلت في الشويفات بس قلنا يمكن عشان فرع خليفة دا بعيد فيه أماكن مش عارفه و الله بس اول شهر هي منجحتش في بعض المواد و دلوقتي الحمد لله ماشية كويس بتنجح بنسبة 80% بس عموما حكلم مامتها و ارد عليكي ان شاء الله في اقرب فرصه
و ربنا يوفقنا و يكرمنا في اولادنا يا رب

----------


## ام اية و نور

up up up

----------


## nonnajoe

السلام عليكم يا Dr.pharma يا رب تكوني بخير 
أنا كلمت صديقتي اللي كانت بنتها في مدرسة الأنصار و هي قالتلي ان مدرسة النصار حلوة اوي في العربي و الدين لكن ضعيفة حبتين في الإنجليزي مش عارفه باه تعملي ايه هل تروحي تشوفي الكتب مثلا مش عارفه
عموما انا حتصل بيها تاني يوم الأحد ان شاء الله لو عاوزة اسالها على حاجه بالتحديد قوليلي قبلها معاكي كام يوم و انا تحت أمرك
و ربنا يوفقنا جميعا ان شاء الله

----------


## tota egypt

السلام عليكم
انا تقريبا محتاسه زيكم كدة حبيت اقلكم على الحاجات الى جمعتها
بالنسبه للمصاريف بس دى مصاريف كى جى تو
* الشارقه البريطانيه 9700 + باص 2800 http://www.sharjahbritishschool.com/
* الابداع العلمى 14280 + 3500 باصhttp://www.scs-sharjah.com/
* الشويفات 21500 + 3500 باصhttp://www.iscabis.net/Pages/Schools/Sharjah/
* الورديه 8200 شامله الباص 
*الانصار العالميه 9930 + 3000باصhttp://www.alansarschool.net/home.asp
* العنايه الانجليزيه 8900+3000 باصhttp://www.aldana.ae/phplinkat/linkr...hp?linkid=6848
* ويسجرين 13650 + 4250 باصhttp://www.wesgreen.net/
*المروج 10000+ 2000 باص
* المعرفه الدوليه 10680 + 2000 باصhttp://www.almarifa-intsch.ae/
بس دى كانت اسعار السنه دى مش عارفه السنه الى جايه حايكون نظامهم ايه

----------


## المبرقعه

غالبا السنه اليايه كل المدارس بترفع الرسوم لأن المنطقة التعليمية فتحت مجال للزيادة بنسبة محددة

بالنسبة للأنصار والمواهب المنهج بالنسبة للكتب نفس الشي


المواهب

بالنسبة للمدرسات في اللغة الانجليزية Native speakers ( أجانب ) والحصص اقلها حصتين يوميا مش اسبوعيا هذا طبعا للانجلش بس ،،

عندهم منهج تحفيظ القرآن بالتجويد وهذا اجباري 

من الروضة الأولى والى الصف السادس

وبعدين كل واحد يشوف المدرسة اللي يباها

ادارتهم بريطانية مسلمة - وكل الموظفين مسلمين سواء عرب او اجانب

عندهم انشطه بس سباحه ما عندهم 


بالنسبة للابداع فعلا بيزيدون اسعارهم

----------


## dr_pharma

> السلام عليكم
> انا تقريبا محتاسه زيكم كدة حبيت اقلكم على الحاجات الى جمعتها
> بالنسبه للمصاريف بس دى مصاريف كى جى تو
> * الشارقه البريطانيه 9700 + باص 2800 http://www.sharjahbritishschool.com/
> * الابداع العلمى 14280 + 3500 باصhttp://www.scs-sharjah.com/
> * الشويفات 21500 + 3500 باصhttp://www.iscabis.net/Pages/Schools/Sharjah/
> * الورديه 8200 شامله الباص 
> *الانصار العالميه 9930 + 3000باصhttp://www.alansarschool.net/home.asp
> * العنايه الانجليزيه 8900+3000 باصhttp://www.aldana.ae/phplinkat/linkr...hp?linkid=6848
> ...


والله كلنا محتاسين , ربنا يسهلهالنا كلنا ان شاء الله . 
عاوزة أعدل شوية حاجات بالنسبة للارقام دي: 
الشارقة البريطانية : لسه المصاريف الجديدة هتتحدد في شهر 3 بس واضح أن هيكون فيه زيادة
الابداع العلمي : 30% زيادة في المصاريف والتسجيل وقف بالنسبة للكي جي وgrade1.
الشويفات : سمعت أن الباص هيوصل 7000 السنة الجاية. بس كده

----------


## dr_pharma

> السلام عليكم يا Dr.pharma يا رب تكوني بخير 
> أنا كلمت صديقتي اللي كانت بنتها في مدرسة الأنصار و هي قالتلي ان مدرسة النصار حلوة اوي في العربي و الدين لكن ضعيفة حبتين في الإنجليزي مش عارفه باه تعملي ايه هل تروحي تشوفي الكتب مثلا مش عارفه
> عموما انا حتصل بيها تاني يوم الأحد ان شاء الله لو عاوزة اسالها على حاجه بالتحديد قوليلي قبلها معاكي كام يوم و انا تحت أمرك
> و ربنا يوفقنا جميعا ان شاء الله


أنا متشكرة قوي ليكي على اهتمامك وربنا يسهلهالنا جميعا . ياريت تسأليها هل الانجليزي المنهج نفسه ضعيف ولا الحصص هي اللي قليلة. أكيد هي بعد ماجربت المدرستين عندهافكرة مين منهجه أفضل. فيه واحدة ربنا يكرمها اللي كاتبة معلومات عن مدرسة المواهب بتقول ان منهج الانصار والمواهب واحد , واللي سمعته ان تاسيس مدرسة المواهب قوي .

----------


## dr_pharma

> غالبا السنه اليايه كل المدارس بترفع الرسوم لأن المنطقة التعليمية فتحت مجال للزيادة بنسبة محددة
> 
> بالنسبة للأنصار والمواهب المنهج بالنسبة للكتب نفس الشي
> 
> 
> المواهب
> 
> بالنسبة للمدرسات في اللغة الانجليزية Native speakers ( أجانب ) والحصص اقلها حصتين يوميا مش اسبوعيا هذا طبعا للانجلش بس ،،
> 
> ...


شكرا ليكي على المعلومات المهمة دي, والله فعلا أفدتينا . ربنا يباركلك.

----------


## nonnajoe

> غالبا السنه اليايه كل المدارس بترفع الرسوم لأن المنطقة التعليمية فتحت مجال للزيادة بنسبة محددة
> 
> بالنسبة للأنصار والمواهب المنهج بالنسبة للكتب نفس الشي
> 
> 
> المواهب
> 
> بالنسبة للمدرسات في اللغة الانجليزية Native speakers ( أجانب ) والحصص اقلها حصتين يوميا مش اسبوعيا هذا طبعا للانجلش بس ،،
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومة و واضح ان معلوماتي اللي كتبتها عن لسان الأخت اللي راسلتني على الخاص قديمة لأن يمكن اولادها كبروا لأن هما في المعرفة و منهج أمريكي و اللي فهمتو ان المعرفة لحد grade 9 منهج الدولة و بعدين نختار منهج أمريكي والا بريطاني 
أنا اعتقد ان احنا لازم نتصل بالمدارس و ناخد معلومات مباشرة من المدرسة و ربنا يوفق الجميع

----------


## nonnajoe

> السلام عليكم
> انا تقريبا محتاسه زيكم كدة حبيت اقلكم على الحاجات الى جمعتها
> بالنسبه للمصاريف بس دى مصاريف كى جى تو
> * الشارقه البريطانيه 9700 + باص 2800 http://www.sharjahbritishschool.com/
> * الابداع العلمى 14280 + 3500 باصhttp://www.scs-sharjah.com/
> * الشويفات 21500 + 3500 باصhttp://www.iscabis.net/Pages/Schools/Sharjah/
> * الورديه 8200 شامله الباص 
> *الانصار العالميه 9930 + 3000باصhttp://www.alansarschool.net/home.asp
> * العنايه الانجليزيه 8900+3000 باصhttp://www.aldana.ae/phplinkat/linkr...hp?linkid=6848
> ...


ربنا يكرمك على المعلومات دي و يوفقنا جميعا في مدارس حلوة لأولادنا

----------


## nonnajoe

> طيب يا بنات مدرسة الانصار مدرساتها اجانب ولا هنود وباكستانيات 
> والله احترنا انا بنتي حاليا في الزهور 
> وافكر انقلها اقرا او الانصار


أسمع ان مدرساتها أجانب مسلمين بس حتأكد من المعلومة و أرد عليكي ان شاء الله

----------


## عنبر

للرفع خواتي اعطونا معلومات اكثر عن الانصار

----------

